# bill pay vs. pay as you go



## elainem (30 Dec 2008)

Trying to cut bills. My mobile with vodafone is about E120 a month. Think I am a bit careless with it, wondering if a change to pay as you go would be more economical and that it would mean I would possibly be more careful with things as I would know I had only so much credit. Don't want to be stuck anywhere without phone as I have two youngs kids 5 and 6. Advice appreciated.


----------



## gipimann (30 Dec 2008)

Work out what you use the mobile for most (calls, texts, etc), then have a look at www.callcosts.ie which compares the different phone packages & rates based on your usage. That should give you an idea of where savings can be made.


----------



## Gadfly (30 Dec 2008)

I can only speak for myself, but I prefer PAYG over post-pay simply because it forces me to watch my calls. There are offers on Vodafone that might appeal to you like free calls between Vodafone customers or free texts to all networks. Once the kids are topped-up at least they can ring you.


----------



## Complainer (30 Dec 2008)

To be honest, you need to focus on using the phone less rather than the billing mechanism. Pay-as-you-go tends to be more expensive on a price-per-minute basis. Start using the phone less. Text instead of calling. Make landline-to-landline calls in preference to mobile to mobile.


----------

